# Dubstep guitar pedal.



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 8, 2012)

Found this on youtube


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 8, 2012)

'Yeah, what I use here is a Moog MF-101 low-pass filter. I have a home-made LFO controlling the cut-off on the MF, so it opens and closes creating the womp-womp effect. The LFO has multiple speeds that I can switch between using the stomp-switch. I'm actually playing a guitar in this vid, using a Digitech Bass synth wah to get the lower octave and a Boss bass fuzz to give it some dirt. The MF is at the end of my signal chain.'

Interesting. The dubstep womp isnt rocket science, but it's cool to see it applied outside of Native Instruments Massive, haha.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds like a Vibrato/Tremelo pedal into a Moog (which I see).



EDIT: 'd


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone know of some custom pedal companies? I have an idea to pitch


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 8, 2012)

Analogman
Keeley
Wambler

I don't know how willing any of them would be to build your idea, though. Worth a try, though. Analogman might be your best bet.


----------



## ampoverload (Jan 9, 2012)

here he shows his setup


----------



## Explorer (Jan 9, 2012)

There are already a couple of more elegant solutions for playing live dubstep, one of which doesn't have issues with keeping in synch. The following is from this previous dubstep discussion here on SS.org:



Explorer said:


> A lot of people over at TalkBass have been extolling the HotHand/Bass Envelope filter combination from Source Audio. It's probably the easiest solution.
> 
> The reason the Hot Hand has been embraced by so many is that, in dubstep, the "wobble" is in multiples of the basic pulse.
> 
> ...



There's also the Iron Ether Bubble Chamber, similarly the focus of discussion over at TalkBass.







From Eric at TalkBass:



Eric! said:


> I know it's not readily available (or at all), but I was tired of having scattered around information all over this site, trying to read up on the Bubble Chamber.
> 
> Now we have a place!
> 
> ...



Taylor Livingston at Iron Ether has been pretty open to ideas from TalkBass members, and I know that he's built a couple of one-offs here and there, so you might want to talk to him if you're looking for a custom implementation.

----

The Source Audio Bass Envelope Filter continues to have the best user control for the dubstep wobble live IMO....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah my buddy has one of those hot hand things, it's pretty cool but he barely uses it anymore, I think he used it for maybe 6-12 hours before he got bored of it....maybe i'll borrow it Homer style (indefinately)


----------



## theo (Jan 9, 2012)

There's also a bit crusher pedal available which is capable of some really interesting sounds. Someone here uploaded a video of it ages ago, I really can't remember the details sadly, pretty sure the pedal was yellow and black with a radio active symbol on it.

I actually tried making some dubstep sound with my podx3 a while back, used a tremolo coupled with a bass synth and some distortion, there's also a good attack sensitive filter.

EDIT: here's one http://www.hexeguitar.com/pedals-bitcrush_e

EDIT #2: Now THIS is interesting, I have never seen someone build an OEM addon for the line6 dock before
http://redpandalab.com/products/tc-bitcrusher/

EDIT #3: THIS is the one! the guy who uploaded the video must have bought it off sevenstringsofhate.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...357-wmd-geiger-counter-bit-crusher-pedal.html


----------



## Shask (Jan 9, 2012)

That is pretty cool, but I see how that could get pretty boring and annoying after awhile.

Same as a Whammy pedal I guess. I love that pedal, but it spends 98% of its life not hooked up because its' effect gets old quickly.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 9, 2012)

They've captured the wobble, but wheres dat filth?!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2012)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> Anyone know of some custom pedal companies? I have an idea to pitch



Call it "The DubStep"!


----------



## theo (Jan 9, 2012)

cheeseblock effects


----------



## Exit Existence (Jan 11, 2012)

Yourock Midiguitar > Midi out >Midi Interface on laptop
Use buttons on guitar to do program changes or actually program them into your live show automatically if you have a backing track thing set up.
Use "volumeknob" on guitar to control rate of wobbles in VST

Works epic I use mine all the time, I dont need a real guitar to make fake dubstep sounds. I use a fake guitar to make real dubstep sounds lol


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2012)

Can you post us a video? I've been thinking about getting one of these for ages.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 11, 2012)

I get some really impressive dubstep sounds with guitar rig.


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, new gas


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 11, 2012)

Pedrojoca said:


> I get some really impressive dubstep sounds with guitar rig.



Samples? What kind of effects do you use?


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jan 12, 2012)

LFO controlling the Wah + pitch shift gets so close to the wob wob sound, ain't got any samples though


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 12, 2012)

The you rock guitar seems like a good idea I've watched a few videos on it and is good for making dub step with a guitar. But I'm looking for something in pedal form for a live situation. I want to be able to have a split signal from dry guitar and dub step guitar. Is there anything on the Axe fx like this. Say being able to make a patch that has an LFO and filter combined and controlled with an exp pedal?


----------

